# Shot Shell reloading questions



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I got a Mec 600 Jr. mark v in good working order for cheap. I have alot of spent shells of different manufacturers (e.g. Remington sportsman's, win AA, reos). I also have a good amount of cci 209 mag primers. All i need is shot, wads, and powder. My question is there a recipe i can use with any shell and these primers, or must i buy new primers for the different shells. Also is there a recommendation on a general purpose powder i can use. These will primarily be used to shooting clays for fun.

* yes i realize shotshell is one word not two. My bad.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

If you are a real stickler, yes there is a recipe for precise FPS of the shot load for each brand of powder, amount of shot, primer and hull. MEC has them online. But you don't really have to follow them precisely. Most wads will fit most of the trap hulls. You do need to decide how much shot you want to load, that will determine the wad. From there pick the powder load depending on the brand of powder and primer. I always used Winchester or Remington primers. Always thought CCI primers were a little hot. The charge bar on your loader will determine the shot and powder load. To change that you need either a different bar or insert to put in the bar. Its mostly picking out a load and playing around with it until you get what you like. Some shooters like to make it complicated but I always kept it simple.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

1st you need to know what charge bar is on your loader or if it has the insert bushings .I have a 600 jr too dad bought when I was a kid and im 62 now so its old and I used red dot or green dot powder like green dot better and 1 1/8 oz of shot & 19grns of powder WAA12 WADS Winchester primers ..If you have the bar that dont have bushings if it has number 00 on it I know you can use red dot green dot or 700x powder with no problems of over loading . Havent loaded for a while aint been shooting but I do need to load up what casings I have although Ive got 50 boxes loaded i also have a Hornady 366 auto loader it dont take long with it a loaded shell every time you pull the handle . Since I dont shoot any more may put it up for sale and keep my 600 since it belonged to my dad


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Go to hodgdon.com and look up a load for components you have:


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

slimdaddy thats close to my reloads lol and smitty i 2nd the primers there hotter . you can use those primers for roughing a load but when you fine tune your shot size, cases, powder,primers , ect i would stick with a diff primer. even black powder in lines use a cooler primer for a better burn .


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

bustedrod said:


> slimdaddy thats close to my reloads lol and smitty i 2nd the primers there hotter . you can use those primers for roughing a load but when you fine tune your shot size, cases, powder,primers , ect i would stick with a diff primer. even black powder in lines use a cooler primer for a better burn .


Smitty82 just finished reloading 1700 rounds that my wife an I will shoot at a tournament starting this Wednesday so maybe that will give you an idea how much I reload, and my advise to you is look up recipes from the powder manufacturers on line and never guess or experiment on loads you will hurt yourself. Looking at published recipes you will see it takes a specific hull ,primer, powder and shot weight combination to keep the load in a safe working pressure. Also get a scale to weigh powder charges you will see charts for suggested bushing sizes and they are only suggestions they will get you close but weigh your powder charge. I see you have Winchester AA hulls they are a good hull to start with Hodgdon Clays is a good powder for the hulls with Winchester AA wads it’s a kind of simple recipe and look up what shot weight bar you have and the recipe book will tell you how much powder to add for a safe shell. To keep you safe never reload a shell unless you see the combination printed in a manual from a powder manufacturer


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice, its much appreciated! Ill check which bar came with it.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

So i went through everything in the box last night and found that it came with two bars, one standard (i didn't look at the size) and the other a universal that as dials on it. Also came with two bags of wads one Winchester the other Remington, a couple boxes of Winchester 209 primers, a couple reloading books and a box of accessories including different crimp bushings.. I got this set up at a really good deal and didn't realize how good of a deal until i went through everything. really all i need is powder and shot and i can get started.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Mixing hulls and wads can be trouble. "Column Height" is the combined length of the powder, wad, and shot "inside" the shell. It should match the cavity of the shell. If it's too short you're crimp will be concave, and leak shot. If it's too high your crimp will be bulged, and leak shot.

The shells don't have to be the same brand to have the same column height. Stick a dowel in a shell that loads well and mark it with a Sharpie to determine if other shells are consistent for the recipe you're using.

When I was first learning reloading I had a boat load of bad crimps. A piece of shot got loose in the action of my Ithaca 37 and lodged behind the trigger... cost me a pheasant.

It's a pain in the butt having loose shot rolling around everywhere.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Smitty82 said:


> So i went through everything in the box last night and found that it came with two bars, one standard (i didn't look at the size) and the other a universal that as dials on it. Also came with two bags of wads one Winchester the other Remington, a couple boxes of Winchester 209 primers, a couple reloading books and a box of accessories including different crimp bushings.. I got this set up at a really good deal and didn't realize how good of a deal until i went through everything. really all i need is powder and shot and i can get started.


If you load high brass you probably have to change the primer push lower so it will push it out of the resizer or they will stick


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

209 are standard primers and you will only be able to reload low brass with that MEC


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Smitty82 let me try to offer some advise to all the good info above. Many moons ago I started with a 600 jr and loaded thousands of rounds on it, at the time thats all I could afford. I used to shoot 5 nights a week, so I was always loading. When I started I didn't know squat about reloading and learned from friends who were loading already. I did this by watching not talking about it. Loading the wrong stuff can be very dangerous to both you and anyone near you. 
The components are all special for each load and are NOT interchangeable. Specific hulls will only take specific wads because of straight wall or tapered wall. Those charge bars you have will also have bushings for the powder side but are marked as to what weight shot load it will meter. The same powder bushing will throw all different weights with different powders so you have to match the bushing with the charge and type of powder your using. The 209 primer will be fine in any case, but wads are different. Again, you need to match the wad with the hull and charge with the wad, both powder and shot. Another words, an ounce and a quarter of shot will not fit in a ounce and an eighth wad. You need the correct components to build a safe round. Find someone who knows and can help you get started hands on, thats the only sure fire way.


----------

